#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Hardware >  >  Computer hardware related jobs..

## Lorraine

Hi all,
Generally, Computer hardware are the physical parts or components of a computer, such as the monitor, keyboard, computer data storage, graphic card, sound card and motherboard. 
There are various companies that offer jobs in Computer Hardware. 

Do you know such positions that we can go in related to computer hardware?

----------

